# The most magnificent buildings in the world



## Cyrus (Jan 28, 2005)

You can imagine 550 buildings as tall as this modern tower:










Palaces of Persepolis had 550 columns with huge double-headed animals at the top of them, this is an eagle column capital:










A lion:










Some other ones in the musums:



















Columns looked like these ones:










Some columns in the current situation:










A 3D virtual reconstruction of a palace of Persepolis:


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

rebuild it!^


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

Palace of Versailles


----------

